
American doctor who doesn't take insurance and charges $35 per visit - bishalb
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-12-13/pittsburgh-s-insurance-free-doctor-charges-35-per-visit
======
beatgammit
I've never understood why insurance covers and restricts primary care, and I'm
sure my premiums would be lower if it didn't include primary care, probably
low enough to make regular visits on the savings with some left over.

IMO, insurance should cover exceptional cases, not regular doctor visits and
basic lab tests. All that paperwork is surely increasing costs across the
board.

